# Best source for pneumatic cylinders?



## undead41

Anyone know who has the best prices and quality products when shopping for small quantities of Bimba,and other brand name pneumatics? 

Thanks

John


----------



## Spyder

E-Bay


----------



## kallen

check out monster guts http://monsterguts.com I have ordered from them and they have great help if you have questions. prices are pretty good also


----------



## dscrimager

*I second Monster guts*

I have ordered a lot from them and have been very happy with prices and accommodations on substitutions in their kits...

Freshly Doug


----------



## kprimm

Ebay is an option, but i have always used monster guts, and always will. Ordering from monster guts you know you are getting a quality product and service to match. They are not going to sell you something that is broken down and maybe wont work.That is one thing that scares me a bit about ebay. I guess for me it's this, I totally trust monster guts and have always been happy with the prices,service, and quality.


----------



## Mudbeast

I use Fright Props, there pricing is great and they have everything you need to build your pneumatic prop.


----------



## joker

Mudbeast said:


> I use Fright Props, there pricing is great and they have everything you need to build your pneumatic prop.


I use fright props as well and have been more than satisfied with their products/services.

Ebay has also been a good source for cylinders, but the closer you get to halloween the higher the bidding gets.


----------



## Lotus

I use Monster Guts great prices, great help and Dean is an awesome person


----------



## The Creepster

Mudbeast said:


> I use Fright Props, there pricing is great and they have everything you need to build your pneumatic prop.


As do I ....Doug is a cool guy and very knowledgeable, I buy only from him


----------



## DarkLore

I tried to use FrightProps. I received a new account and some kind of confirmation from the site...but never received the order. After several weeks of waiting for it to arrive, I emailed. They said the site never received the order. 

So, I placed a new order...with monster guts.


----------



## stokstad

What about Surplus Cemter? Great place for motors,valves, solenoids and relays as well.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/home.asp


----------



## mroct31

I use ebay for these parts all the time. I look to buy name brand items from Bimba for cylinders and SMC or Parker but I mostly use MAC valves as I'm most familiar with them and I've never had a problem with anything purchased this way. If you have the time you can find great deals like the one I got about 2 months ago on 3 4-way MAC valves that I got for $20 shipped! A lot of times you can find new old stock items at unbelievable prices. If you know what you want it's a really good way to purchase these types of items.


----------



## dynoflyer

mroct31 said:


> If you know what you want it's a really good way to purchase these types of items.


Exactly! But , if you're unsure of your needs you probably need someone who can answer your questions over the phone or by email; and if you make a mistake can take it back in an exchange. eBay - not so much.


----------



## mroct31

dynoflyer said:


> Exactly! But , if you're unsure of your needs you probably need someone who can answer your questions over the phone or by email; and if you make a mistake can take it back in an exchange. eBay - not so much.


Yep I agree with you and that's what you're paying the higher prices for, technical help and security. However, most ebay auctions now have a return item option and online Halloween forums and websites can be quit a good source of information especially regarding pneumatics. Can you talk to someone on the phone, probably not but good info can be found. 
Whatever way you do it go with what you're comfortable with and you'll be fine.


----------

